
DNS-over-HTTPS causes more problems than it solves, experts say - sgnork
https://www.zdnet.com/article/dns-over-https-causes-more-problems-than-it-solves-experts-say/
======
ohiovr
If for some reason you need secrecy in dns access, why not install bind9 on a
raspberry pi?

